# Christian Philosophy of Language



## Davidius (Jun 24, 2007)

Does anyone know of any Christian (Reformed?) philosophers who do/have done work in this area?

To be more specific, I read this article at the Trinity Foundation entitled Linguistics and the Bible and was wondering whether there is anything similar and longer.


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 24, 2007)

See Language and Theology by Clark.


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 24, 2007)

Interesting...


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jun 24, 2007)

http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pa146.htm

and 

http://www.homestead.com/philofreligion/files/Verificationism.html

Some links from this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=19573


----------



## Davidius (Jun 24, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> See Language and Theology by Clark.





caleb_woodrow said:


> http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pa146.htm
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------

